# any new thoughts on the lepto vaccine?



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I keep agonizing over whether to get Zelda vaccinated against Lepto. I know Dr. Dodd's recommends against it but the latest on her blog does recommend it for dogs in high risk areas:

__
https://51665176980%2Fleptospirosis-dog-vaccines%5B

My vet says we live in a high-risk area (DC and northern Virginia) and strongly encourages it. I just emailed his office again to see if I can get more specific stats on the rates of incidence. Haven't heard back yet but the tech we saw last week said she'd seen two cases just in the past month.

I don't let Zelda near stagnant water but I can't know for sure that her dog walkers are equally careful (she has a walker 4x a week). Nor can I know for sure that she won't pick it up some other way. Living in a swampy city, I'm already paranoid about all the other crud on the ground: broken glass, cigarette butts, food wrappers, mushrooms, etc.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

it's always a personal choice.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Just out of curiosity I googled for recent statistics and couldn't find much. Maybe if you call the CDC directly they might be able to help you find statistics.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

When I first got Pixie, she did get it. Absolutely no reaction (and she is a little pee wee.) Knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have given it to her as besides the risk, I don't think she needs it. Mig never had it and Pixie hasn't since then.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My breeder said no lepto so I have avoided that vaccine


----------



## FRANKBULLETT (Mar 31, 2013)

*Lepto*

Right or Wrong, my breeder said if I got Bandit the Lepto he would nullify the 5 year health guarantee. He was about as strong against it as you can be. Vet wanted to give it but I passed. The breeder said he only knew of one Havanese that got it and was fine after the treatment. I still wonder.

I contacted and talked to the Senior Director of the Iowa State University School of Vet Medicine, Small Animal Clinical Research - Dr. King. He also recommended it but had no real stats on the frequency in my area as the reporting is so poor and diagnosis can be an issue. He did say it was becoming much more prevalent with the expansion of suburbia into the wildlife areas - since raccoons are a big carrier. He also said there was no evidence that H. were more likely to reaction than any other dog. Of course his is an research opinion and not based on what is seen in the public or breeders. I could find no real answer with majority of science saying to vaccinate and majority of breeders to not. It is made more complicated by the issues and questions regarding the effectiveness, booster requirements, the many varieties 200+ and the vaccination only addressing 3-4 types, same amount of vaccination for a 5 lb H. as a 170 lb dog, etc. It could be a case of hysteria gone wild with not real fact basis, or the science having no real idea of what is happening in the field. Who know.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I asked my vet about that vaccine because my guys hike off leash. He said he doesn't see enough cases of it to recommend the vaccine. He also said he knows I'm not the kind of person who waits if my dog is acting sick so we would probably catch it early. I call my vet for a broken nail That's not an exaggeration!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

In general, I am an anti-lepto person. However, there are areas in Florida where there have been several confirmed cases. What I have also learned is that the vaccine is different than it was years ago, and there aren't as many reactions to the "new" vaccine. I would research the confirmed cases that your vet has seen in your specific area, and decide from there.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I appreciate all your thoughts. Thanks! Any one else feel free to chime in. This is helpful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The vet who spoke at our kennel club meeting last week said he does not give Lepto vaccine and does not recommend it for any dog, large or small. I have no idea, however, of the incidence in our area. Perhaps there is no risk here, but thought I'd pass along the info we were given. Good luck with your decision. I know it can't be easy with all the conflicting advice.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

My vet (who is also a friend) told me that she's had 2 deaths from the vaccine in her practice this year and 2 deaths from Lepto. Both vaccine deaths were in small dogs. She then told me she doesn't vaccinate her own dogs for Lepto, and she lives on the same street as me.

However, my good friend just lost his 5 year old poodle to Lepto this month and it was horrible. It's a tough choice and definitely a personal one. Do your own research.


----------



## NateSmith (Feb 15, 2013)

I think part of what makes this a difficult decision for us (I'm Zelda's other owner), is that we live right in the middle of DC, in a dense area. It can be transmitted by rat urine, and I've seen rats hopping around in the alley behind our house. They easily could be drinking / urinating in puddles that Zelda walks by every day.


----------

